# TOO MUCH FO's



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, I goofed up and bought too much fo's. I only do tiny batches of soap so I never need more than an ounce of anything to scent it with. So here I have 4 oz of Cherry Blossom, Honey Almond, and 8 oz of Violet from WSP. And I've got some scents coming from Lillian too. So what can I do with extra scents? I hate having so much around and feeling like I wasted money on scents that might go bad before I can use it up. 

when using FO's how do you guys handle them? These ones are strong and perfumy. I found that having gloves on when handling them is a must, but then it seems like the scent spreads everywhere. Counter, stove, drawers, fridge, clothes....

Do any small timer's ever split orders of scents? And if so how do you divide them up?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Sorry, I buy my scent by the pound. 

I don't handle any FO's with gloves... I never needed to I guess. I pour my scent into glass when measuring and it doesn't end up everywhere. Well, unless I spill it. :lol

You can use extra FO's in other products - lotions, bath melts, balms, etc. FO's are good for about a year so if you can't use what you have by then store them in soap.

Sara


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

:biggrin (Well, I goofed up and bought too much fo's.) 
I have a big grin cause I can never have to much FO's.. :crazy I always want more more more.. it's like a disease. :sigh

the answer to your question.. is yes.. I sometimes split my FO order with Deana.. so we get a better price.

Rett


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And you can put them up for sale on here. 

When I buy alot of something I take it out of the plastic bottles and store it in mason jars, in a box, in a dark cabinet, which I date. But most of the scent I purchase is what I use weekly, it goes too fast to bother putting it in glass. I don't purchase in glass unless I have to (EO) even then only if they make me to save on shipping.

I pour from my jars into glass measuring cups on the scale for soap, for lotion I use pipettes because I am horrible at pouring small amounts.

If you love the scents have a soaping day....increase the size of your batch to use up your scents and then store the soap after cure. If you hate the scent...sell it! Vicki


----------



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

I use them to scent the clothes in the dryer. I don't use softner or dryer sheets, so I'll put a bit on a rag and toss it into the dryer with the clothes. Makes the clothes AND the whole house smell good. Yesterday it was blackberry Sage. I use it on all the clothes....even the guys. The scent is so soft that it isn't readily noticable unless you stick it up to your nose, and I haven't gotten any complaints (yet).


----------



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

lynpea said:


> I use them to scent the clothes in the dryer. I don't use softner or dryer sheets, so I'll put a bit on a rag and toss it into the dryer with the clothes. Makes the clothes AND the whole house smell good. Yesterday it was blackberry Sage. I use it on all the clothes....even the guys. The scent is so soft that it isn't readily noticable unless you stick it up to your nose, and I haven't gotten any complaints (yet).


What a good idea! I think I'll use this on our sheets next laundry day.


----------



## Happytailzfarm (Jan 5, 2008)

Rett you are too funny!, Sounds like me, my motto used to be Im a goat addict, I dont want a cure, just another goat, now however since I have started soaping I feel like you do!<G>
Aletha


----------

